# Downloading kills connection to router and Internet



## grengama (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello,

I just bought an iMac and am having a problem connecting it to my wireless home network (a Netgear Wireless Firewall Router that I've been using since 2007). Currently, I have 2 Windows XP machines and a networked hard drive running without problem.

After installing the iMac, I can connect to the Internet just fine. When I try to download a file -- any file -- from the iMac, the system begins the process ("Downloads" window opens), then after a few seconds, the Downloads window stops showing progress, then my entire network goes down. My XP Machines are affected as well. Nothing gets online and I cannot access the shares on the network. Note that I have no problems at all downloading files of any size from the net using the XP Machines. Therefore, I suspect something with the iMac and not the Router.

Pinging the router form the iMac after the network crashes returns "host is down". After resetting the router (and waiting about 20 seconds), the network is back online and ping returns normally.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you tried turning off IPv6 for your network interface in the System Preferences?

Some routers don't play nicely with IPv6 yet, and Macs have IPv6 turned on by default.


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 2, 2008)

grengama said:


> ... When I try to download a file -- any file -- from the iMac, the system begins the process ("Downloads" window opens), then after a few seconds, the Downloads window stops showing progress, then my entire network goes down. My XP Machines are affected as well. Nothing gets online and I cannot access the shares on the network. Note that I have no problems at all downloading files of any size from the net using the XP Machines. ...


Are you trying to download _from_ the iMac or _to_ the iMac? You also contradict yourself. You say: "My XP Machines are affected as well." You also say: "Nothing gets online and I cannot access the shares on the network." But, you end up saying: "... I have no problems at all downloading files of any size from the net using the XP Machines." Huh?!

My guess is that you have a "custom" setup on your router. It worked with Windows because you are used to it. You have not been able to get your iMac to work with the same setup because you are not familiar with MacOS X.

I have two suggestions. You may accept one of them:

Explain how you have your network setup. Perhaps, someone here can then help you to properly configure your iMac within your setup. Or,
Restore your router's default settings. A Mac will "just work" with just about any new out-of-the-box router. When you have everything working, then add your customizations.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 2, 2008)

I think he's talking about downloading from the internet with a browser (hence, "Downloads" window) on the Mac.


----------



## grengama (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok -- I'll try that (turning off IPv6) and get back...


----------



## fryke (Sep 2, 2008)

Also: Even when no other machines show problems with the router, make sure the router has the latest firmware installed.


----------



## grengama (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, turning off IPv6 had no luck. I'm going to check the firmware version info now...


----------



## grengama (Sep 2, 2008)

MisterMe said:


> Are you trying to download _from_ the iMac or _to_ the iMac? You also contradict yourself. You say: "My XP Machines are affected as well." You also say: "Nothing gets online and I cannot access the shares on the network." But, you end up saying: "... I have no problems at all downloading files of any size from the net using the XP Machines." Huh?!
> 
> My guess is that you have a "custom" setup on your router. It worked with Windows because you are used to it. You have not been able to get your iMac to work with the same setup because you are not familiar with MacOS X.
> 
> ...




Sorry for the confusion. I should have said: "I have _normally_ no problems at all downloading files of any size from the net using the XP Machines, _but cannot even access the Internet from them after trying to download from the iMac._"

Also, I'm not sophisticated enough to create any sort of custom config for my router (). The only thing I did was set up WEP. Everything else is factory.


----------



## grengama (Sep 2, 2008)

fryke said:


> Also: Even when no other machines show problems with the router, make sure the router has the latest firmware installed.



OK, thanks for the advice. My firmware is up-to-date on the router. [edited for clarity: I did not need to update the firmware, so this is not my problem]

Not sure if this matters, but here are more details about the router itself:

Netgear
108mbps Wireless Firewall Router WGT624
Channel: 11
Mode: g and b
64bit WEP security

My setup is simple: Cable Modem -> Router -> iMac, XP Pro1, XP Pro 2, External Networked HD


----------



## chevy (Sep 2, 2008)

Try forcing B or G.

I had a similar problem with a Zyxel last year and it was better on B only.

I have a Netgear now and no issues.


----------



## grengama (Sep 2, 2008)

chevy said:


> Try forcing B or G.
> 
> I had a similar problem with a Zyxel last year and it was better on B only.
> 
> I have a Netgear now and no issues.



Hi chevy,

I'll give that a try now...


----------



## grengama (Sep 5, 2008)

Is it just me or are there missing posts on this thread?!? 

I'm not going crazy... am I?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 5, 2008)

I've noticed the same thing... as if the databases for this site were rolled back to a prior state or something.

A bunch of threads I know I've posted in now show me nowhere in them.  I received email notifications of private messages in the past day, but the site only shows PMs 3 weeks old or older.

Strange!


----------



## grengama (Sep 6, 2008)

I think two outstanding questions remain before I start over:

(1) Would some sort of download software (a download accelerator?) be worth trying? I am not using anything like that now.

(2) Is there a way, through Terminal, that I can download files form the Internet to try to narrow the problem down further?

Thanks again everyone...


----------

